# Eye shading....



## blitzmantis (Feb 7, 2008)

My mantis has occasionally had his eyes a darker shade, is this normal? They go from a light green to a sort of brown-like green. Has anyone else had this happen, is it a sign or something? I'm not overly-concerned but it has made me worry a little...


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2008)

Mantises "shade" their eyes at night. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 7, 2008)

Mantids eyes go darker at night. You can see it best with orchids.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 8, 2008)

kk, thanks, good to know it is okay.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 8, 2008)

its because there in the dark or darker room

day light







nightime






day time






nightime






daytime






nightime


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Macro Junkie- Hah, I loved the pictures. For some reason the day/night time pictures made me think of like when girls doll themselves up with some makeup to transition from a average day look, to a night date look. With their dark bedroom eyes I'm sure the mantises are all ready for a night on the town. :lol:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: like the pics MJ! I like the last one, goes a really cool red!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 9, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> :lol: like the pics MJ! I like the last one, goes a really cool red!


yer thats grandis giant asian adult male.


----------

